
Show HN: Appenguin – Turn your website into an Android app - prez
http://appenguin.com/
======
prez
Sorry for the delays. It's still not 100% automated, but it takes about 20
seconds to generate an Android Gradle project, build an apk, build a release
apk, and push it with adb.

The next step would be connecting a form to it so everything is done
automatically. Maybe push the app to Google Play through their API.

If you register, I'll email you an apk within a few hours.

Feedback appretiated, thanks, Yuri :)

------
3dpuzl
Thanks!!! turned my website to an app in minutes! Totally worth the money!
Cheers Yuri.

For anyone who wants to see how it looks:
[https://goo.gl/TVZ2Ej](https://goo.gl/TVZ2Ej)

~~~
prez
Thanks! glad you like it (")>

------
prez
The generation is now 99% automated, and I will try to send the apps as fast
as I can.

There's also a paid version, with no ads and other goodies.

And lots of premium features coming soon. Stay tuned!

------
eindiran
I get an error when trying to use the submission form:

Check form address

This submission came from "appenguin.com/" but the form was confirmed for
address "webapptoapp.com/"

~~~
prez
Oops. I got your details though. I'll just get rid of the form service.

Edit: fixed!

------
maz1b
Just tried to sign up and I got an error on form submission. Looks
interesting!

~~~
prez
Oops. I got your details though. I'll just get rid of the form service.

Edit: fixed!

------
prez
Sorry for the form fail. Everything works now :)

